# rewire receptacle for vintage range/oven



## retroJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Want to test and use a beautiful 1950s range/oven in my kitchen and need to install correct receptacle 

My 1978 era house has built in wall oven and cooktop. Panel has 50A breaker for range and 40A breaker for wall oven.

The cooktop (replaced probably 10 years ago) with flex-conduit connects to a box mounted to back wall underneath and there is a black wire, a red wire and a bare copper wire. House wiring has the two wires plus a gray metal stranded thick wire. Connections are big wirenuts.

I purchased a 3-slot 50A range receptacle which matches the cord plug on my early 1950s range/oven (10.9 kw)

I'd like to disconnect the cooktop and wire in the recptacle to plug in test the vintage range/oven.

My plan is to eventually reconfigure my kitchen cabinets so as to use the vintage range/oven instead of the built in cook top

Can this be done? and which wires connect to which terminal screws in my three prong receptacle?.....many thanks!!!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 27, 2011)

The black & red are the "hots" each at 120V from opposing phases in the breaker box.
The grey metal stranded wire is the ground wire.
Wire the receptacle per the schematic that came with the purchase.
I assume you purchased a grounded-straight-blade receptacle.
Please post a pic of your receptacle if you need further assistance with this project.


----------



## retroJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply info. It appears that the 2 hots can attach to either of the 2 sloping blade hot screws and the stranded wire to the centered vertical blade screw.

I asume I should I cut the 50A breaker only, as there is no apparent overall switch to shut off all power to the panel.

Thanks again.


5206 > Flush Mount > Industrial Grade > Straight Blade Receptacles > All Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products


----------



## retroJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. I confirmed the wiring with the Leviton site. Installed the new receptacle, plugged in the stove and everything works like new except for the oven light switch. Wiring all looks clean and substantial. It's a 1950 Norge E99 electric range in storage since 1965. So far, so good. Thanks again


----------



## kok328 (Sep 28, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------

